# front end



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

my front end looks like crap! i have my headlights burnt out and are a disgusting yellow..and my hood has dents from all kinds of things and my bumper is cracked.....i've heard a little about this conversion to silvia or something like this where the headlights and hood and bumper need to be replaced...anyone know a good place to do research on this if it can be done.......oh btw it is a 96 240sx se.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

you already have a Silvia front. you have the S14 Silvia front end. the conversion you're thinking of is a S14A Silvia front end. you'll need front bumper, fenders, hood, and headlight assembly. i, personally, like the S14 front better than the S14A front because it flows MUCH better on the rest of the body. the S14A (Kouki) front is too angled/sharp for the smooth lines of the S14.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

read sticky in general 240sx section. scroll down to the part that says "silvia body work"


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

s14 front = soft
s14a front = angry


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

vsp3c i can't find that post...


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

Look harder....

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=26482


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

thx, i thought the post was named siliva body work i didn't think it was in another post....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sorry.. =/


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> read sticky in general 240sx section. *scroll down*to the part that says "silvia body work"


----------

